# Creature Test Shot



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You should check out the Creature From the Black Lagoon test shot over on the Moebius facebook page. It is molded in a great green color for the Creature and a tan for Julie Adams figure. 

Looks great, but I am sure there are some who will complain the "wart" pattern on his right arm is from the underwater suit while the rest of the model looks like the land suit!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great! I encourage everyone to go to the facebook page and comment on this to let Frank know that we appreciate his work.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wasn't very impressed by the mock ups I've seen of this so far so I'll have to wait and see what this looks like built up.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

RSN said:


> You should check out the Creature From the Black Lagoon test shot over on the Moebius facebook page.


"You must log in to see this page."

I miss the old days when you could go to a company website for details. These days, if you aren't on Facebook, you're out of luck.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

zike said:


> "You must log in to see this page."
> 
> I miss the old days when you could go to a company website for details. These days, if you aren't on Facebook, you're out of luck.


I edited my post so that the image is now visible.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

zike said:


> "You must log in to see this page."
> 
> I miss the old days when you could go to a company website for details. These days, if you aren't on Facebook, you're out of luck.


I don't use FB much but its worth signing up because every model company and mail order place uses it now for a variety of things. There are sneak previews, facebook only sales, etc. A lot of foreign kit companies use FB to handle customer service requests too, like AFV Club and Trumpeter.

You don't have to put up much information to get an account. No more than you need to get an email account, for example.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

zike said:


> "You must log in to see this page."
> 
> I miss the old days when you could go to a company website for details. These days, if you aren't on Facebook, you're out of luck.


Nah - The Good GOOD old days are when we left our Mothers bra shopping in the Dept Store and worked our way over to the model section (and all dept stores had model sections). There and then you would find out about new releases. "Phantom of the Opera? I never saw that one before!!" No months long wait for tooling, test shots, packaging, slow boat from China, yadda yadda. Just pick it up, pull your dollar from your pocket and buy it.

The Good old Days.....Siggggghhhhhh


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Dollar models are indeed the _Good Old Days_ Jimmy!!

What happened? I knew I should never have grown up....

HAL9001-


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks GREAT to me! Gotta have one!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't wait for this one! I guess he's still down the road a aways. I hope the Myan calendar is wrong. With reguards to new releases 2013 looks promissing!

:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Nah - The Good GOOD old days are when we left our Mothers bra shopping in the Dept Store and worked our way over to the model section (and all dept stores had model sections). There and then you would find out about new releases. "Phantom of the Opera? I never saw that one before!!" No months long wait for tooling, test shots, packaging, slow boat from China, yadda yadda. Just pick it up, pull your dollar from your pocket and buy it.
> 
> The Good old Days.....Siggggghhhhhh


Ha...funny but so true. I recall happening upon such great kits as the classic AMT Enterprise in window of hobby shop in Bowling Green. Ohio and begging my mom to take me back so I could buy it. And coming across a purple chrome plated Dick Dastardly car from Wacky Racers at a Five & Dime store in my hometown of Perrysburg, Ohio.

The only time you might get a "heads up" on kits coming out is if you saw them in pages of Famous Monsters magazine or other such mags.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> Ha...funny but so true. I recall happening upon such great kits as the classic AMT Enterprise in window of hobby shop in Bowling Green. Ohio and begging my mom to take me back so I could buy it. And coming across a purple chrome plated Dick Dastardly car from Wacky Racers at a Five & Dime store in my hometown of Perrysburg, Ohio.
> 
> The only time you might get a "heads up" on kits coming out is if you saw them in pages of Famous Monsters magazine or other such mags.


Man, that's the truth. I used to ride my bike up to Woolco to see what's up. I took home the Flying Sub, Viper, and countless others, bags swinging from my handlebars. I crapped my pants the first time I saw a Famous Monsters copy. 

Clean my room, take out the trash, mow the lawn, get my allowance, head to Woolco, baby!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Cool, can't wait to build one of my own!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Wasn't very impressed by the mock ups I've seen of this so far so I'll have to wait and see what this looks like built up.


I saw the built and painted prototype at Adam "KreatureKid" Dougherty's booth at Monsterpalooza earlier this year. In my opinion, the promotional photos don't do this kit justice; it looks _much_ better in person.

That said, there were issues with the prototype in the photos.

First, the initial plan was to provide two sets of arms with the kit--one set to hold the female figure, the other set raised above the Creature's head--and Adam had to sculpt the shoulder plates to accomodate both sets of arms. When this plan was later discarded, Adam was not given the opportunity to re-sculpt the shoulder plates, which is why the upper arms and shoulders look a little "off" in the promotional photos. Keep in mind, this was back in April, so things may have changed since then.

Second, the prototype in the promotional photos was built and painted by David Fisher, who told Adam the arms weren't attached correctly because it was still in the prototype stages at that time and that particular joint hadn't been refined yet, so Mr. Fisher did the best he could within the time he was given to build and paint it.

Like you, I'd like to see photos of the actual kit built up, but I'm almost positive I'll get one regardless.

On a semi-related note, Mr. Fisher's paint work on the prototype is _flawless_! If I lived to be 500 years old I could never come close to his level of talent. In person, less than 10" away, I honestly couldn't tell if the "paisley" pattern on the girl's halter top was painted on, or if it was a decal. When I asked Adam, he said, "I don't know _how_ he did that!" :lol:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What scale is it by the way


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I saw the built and painted prototype at Adam "KreatureKid" Dougherty's booth at Monsterpalooza earlier this year. In my opinion, the promotional photos don't do this kit justice; it looks _much_ better in person.
> 
> That said, there were issues with the prototype in the photos.
> 
> ...






Maybe it'll look better in person but when I look at the other stunning figure kits Moebius is bringing out like Lugosi and the Bride and Frankie this looks a bit stiff and a real disappointment. Even the little lizard which is obviously intended to look like the original lizard looks stiff and not very natural......and not as good as the Aurora original. The best part of the kit to me looks like the woman


It would be great if they had redone the arms and shoulder area but I doubt it. Incidentally looking at that photo it looks like there might be another set of arms.....unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Incidentally looking at that photo it looks like there might be another set of arms.....unless I'm mistaken?


One set of arms. Remember each arm is in halves so you see four halves not four arms.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> One set of arms. Remember each arm is in halves so you see four halves not four arms.



Had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> What scale is it by the way


1/8 scale.



djnick66 said:


> One set of arms. Remember each arm is in halves so you see four halves not four arms.


Not to mention four halves of forearms.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up and the photo Ken! This looks to be another outstanding kit from Moebius, really looking forward to it. Saw the painted prototype at WF and Dave Fisher did his usual incredible paint job! From what I've heard the pattern on the top was hand painted by DF.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe it'll look better in person but when I look at the other stunning figure kits Moebius is bringing out like Lugosi and the Bride and Frankie this looks a bit stiff and a real disappointment. Even the little lizard which is obviously intended to look like the original lizard looks stiff and not very natural......and not as good as the Aurora original. The best part of the kit to me looks like the woman
> 
> 
> It would be great if they had redone the arms and shoulder area but I doubt it. Incidentally looking at that photo it looks like there might be another set of arms.....unless I'm mistaken?


It does look stiff. That's because it looks JUST LIKE the photo it's based on. 

Adam is becoming one of the best sculptors of the Creature. I've spoken to him many times and the Creature is his favorite. And it shows in his many Creature sculpts. Dave Fisher started out as one of the best painters and just got better from there. Big win-win for Frank!
Bob


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bobman said:


> It does look stiff. That's because it looks JUST LIKE the photo it's based on.
> 
> Adam is becoming one of the best sculptors of the Creature. I've spoken to him many times and the Creature is his favorite. And it shows in his many Creature sculpts. Dave Fisher started out as one of the best painters and just got better from there. Big win-win for Frank!
> Bob





Here's what I call a great Creature sculpt.......

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id98.html

Be interesting to see any other of Adams sculpts if anyone can post them?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's what I call a great Creature sculpt.......
> 
> http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id98.html
> 
> Be interesting to see any other of Adams sculpts if anyone can post them?


Oh. I agree. That is a great sculpt. But, that is a 1/6 resin kit too. Big difference.

Here's one of Adam's Creature sculpts:
http://www.modelmansion.com/models/detail/KitKong-ModelMansion-The-Gill-Man.php

Here's a video:





Here's his facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Adam-Dougherty-The-KreatureKid/172186922855961

Adam is called the Creature Kid for a reason.
Bob


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do believe that sculptors show initiative most of the time and make the sculptures somewhat action oriented.Sure it's good to detail the figure just like in the movie,but if it lacks action,then giving it a new pose is the way to go.Do most of you guys agree,or do you think the sculptor should stick to pose it exactly like in the movie it was taken from,even if it means a stiff pose.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The pose for this kit is a recreation a publicity still from the movie. It WAS stiff and the model reflects that iconic shot perfectly. If someone feels a static piece of plastic does not have enough "motion" to it, just don't buy the kit. I for one am thrilled with it!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

RSN said:


> The pose for this kit is a recreation a publicity still from the movie. It WAS stiff and the model reflects that iconic shot perfectly. If someone does not feel a static piece of plastic does not have enough "motion" to it, just don't buy the kit. I for one am thrilled with it!


 I for one like the pose of this kit. Adam did a fantastic job on the Creature. He captured that scene perfectly. RSN. Agree with you whole heartedly. Frank and co does an excelent job produceing great kits. :tongue:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess if you put the Creature in a diorama setting up to his knees in the waters of the black lagoon as if going toward the shore with the woman in his arms,then it would look like a good action pose.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Oh. I agree. That is a great sculpt. But, that is a 1/6 resin kit too. Big difference.
> 
> Here's one of Adam's Creature sculpts:
> http://www.modelmansion.com/models/detail/KitKong-ModelMansion-The-Gill-Man.php
> ...





Tell you what........Adams other Creature sculpt is much better than the one he's done for Moebius and I like his deformed Creature and Vincent Price etc too. 

Obviously a talented sculptor but I think something's gone wrong for the Moebius one though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> I guess if you put the Creature in a diorama setting up to his knees in the waters of the black lagoon as if going toward the shore with the woman in his arms,then it would look like a good action pose.:thumbsup:



I think some of you are getting me wrong. When I say stiff I don't mean I wanted some action pose. The actual subject matter with the Creature holding the woman I like.......I just think the sculpting looks a bit stiff and un-natural.

Especially after seeing Adam's other Creature sculpt.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> The pose for this kit is a recreation a publicity still from the movie. It WAS stiff and the model reflects that iconic shot perfectly. If someone feels a static piece of plastic does not have enough "motion" to it, just don't buy the kit. I for one am thrilled with it!




I don't think the Creature looks stiff at all in that as the Creature costume still looks quite realistic today. Look at the shoulder and upper area of the costume and compare it to shots of the Moebius creature. I don't think it looks right at all.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I don't think the Creature looks stiff at all in that as the Creature costume still looks quite realistic today. Look at the shoulder and upper area of the costume and compare it to shots of the Moebius creature. I don't think it looks right at all.


OK, here is a side by side comparison. What do you see as "wrong"? To me they look the same.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> OK, here is a side by side comparison. What do you see as "wrong"? To me they look the same.




Actually I did say I'd wait and see what it looks like built up. I was talking about the photo's we've seen of it before like this one....... 


http://holdyourfireal.smugmug.com/S...s Creature from the Black Lagoon Model 01.jpg


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

That was not the finished product. I put the test shot next to the costume and as I said, they look the same to me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> That was not the finished product. I put the test shot next to the costume and as I said, they look the same to me.




Ok before I say any more I'll wait to see it built up.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

One thing to keep in mind: This is a licensed kit from Universal. The sculptor(Adam) and producer(Frank) have to make the sculpt look the way Universal wants it. Even if that look is wrong to some people.
Bob


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think the Sculpt's fantastic. Can't wait to land this one


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Would it have killed them to bend that left knee, like in the photo?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Would it have killed them to bend that left knee, like in the photo?


Is that a risk you really want to take?!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bobman said:


> One thing to keep in mind: This is a licensed kit from Universal. The sculptor(Adam) and producer(Frank) have to make the sculpt look the way Universal wants it. Even if that look is wrong to some people.
> Bob


I think this is an oft-quoted misconception. Universal won't go out of their way to ruin a good likeness or concept. But they WILL approve a concept or pose if the likeness or concept is acceptable... Licensing wants to confirm that likenesses are accurate, prescribed colors, etc. are adhered to, and that the product doesn't hurt the integrity of the brand. That still leaves alot of leeway for artistic interpretation.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> I think this is an oft-quoted misconception. Universal won't go out of their way to ruin a good likeness or concept. But they WILL approve a concept or pose if the likeness or concept is acceptable... Licensing wants to confirm that likenesses are accurate, prescribed colors, etc. are adhered to, and that the product doesn't hurt the integrity of the brand. That still leaves alot of leeway for artistic interpretation.


Chris - Take a look at the revell Dracula head. I know Universal couldn't get Bela's likeness.  But they did approve of that sculpt.:drunk: No misconception there.
Bob


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

The kit looks good to me. It's going to be on my shelf along with the Dracula deluxe kit. I don't get all the nitpicking. The sculpt is good, the question is whether the production of the kit is up to the standards of the sculpt. Moebius has made mistakes with both the Frankenstein and The Bride of Frankenstein kits.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> The kit looks good to me. It's going to be on my shelf along with the Dracula deluxe kit. I don't get all the nitpicking. The sculpt is good, the question is whether the production of the kit is up to the standards of the sculpt. Moebius has made mistakes with both the Frankenstein and The Bride of Frankenstein kits.


Such as.......?!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RSN said:


> Such as.......?!


Their original Frankenstein is just hideous. The face is poor and the legs are storky at best. The Bride kit is much better but they made the mega gaffe using the coat Karloff wore in the first movie, which differs in detail from the second movie (no breast pocket for example in Bride of Frankenstein). Plus in the second movie, the coat had its sleeves singed off and the lapel ripped down one side.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Their original Frankenstein is just hideous. The face is poor and the legs are storky at best. The Bride kit is much better but they made the mega gaffe using the coat Karloff wore in the first movie, which differs in detail from the second movie (no breast pocket for example in Bride of Frankenstein). Plus in the second movie, the coat had its sleeves singed off and the lapel ripped down one side.


Universal had a large say in the look of the first "Frnakestain" kit, and that was the one thay finally approved. Not the "mistake" of Moebius. As for the beautiful sculpt of the "Bride..." kit, who looking at it on your shelf is going to notice that there is a pocket on the jacket that sould not be there or that his sleeves should be tattered? They would have been nice touches if they were there, but they did not distract me or discourage me in my build. If I didn't like the way the model looked, I wouldn't have bought it. Simple as that to fix a "mistake"! :thumbsup:


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Such as --- a glitch on Frankenstein's hand in the solo kit that's the subject of a "sticky" thread here. And the likeness is pretty poor. 

Such as --- The Bride kit recycled the base from the Frankenstein kit which was too small for the figures. The bottom of the Bride's dress actually extended over the base by a quarter to half inch. And then Moebius began selling resin bases as "upgrades" for their own kit. Really?

So I think the sculpts and prototype shots of the Creature and Dracula kits look good. I'm just hoping that they haven't been screwed up somewhere along the line in the engineering and production of the kits.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> Such as --- a glitch on Frankenstein's hand in the solo kit that's the subject of a "sticky" thread here. And the likeness is pretty poor.
> 
> Such as --- The Bride kit recycled the base from the Frankenstein kit which was too small for the figures. The bottom of the Bride's dress actually extended over the base by a quarter to half inch. And then Moebius began selling resin bases as "upgrades" for their own kit. Really?
> 
> So I think the sculpts and prototype shots of the Creature and Dracula kits look good. I'm just hoping that they haven't been screwed up somewhere along the line in the engineering and production of the kits.


Well, my kits built up just fine, so again I don't see them as "mistakes", just people not liking what they spent their money on and wanting to complain.

It is too bad that all the people who feel they could produce perfection never seem to actually put their money where their mouth is and start their own model company. I am sure you would make a fortune if you produced kit after kit that were free of "mistakes" and had ZERO "complaints" from customers!!


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Not looking for an argument. 

The Frankenstein kit wasn't as good as the Bride kit and the Bride kit had a base that wasn't deep enough. It was creatively posed in the promo shots to hide the fact. Didn't buy the Frankenstein kit because the Karloff likeness was absent and I sculpted a base for the Bride kit myself. Moebius knew that the base wasn't right and was selling the replacement base before the kit itself was even available. I didn't buy The Mummy because the figure wasn't in scale with the sarcophagus.

No question that the Yagher sculpt on the Bride kit is an all time great. The figures will be hard to top. And I think that the upcoming kits look just as good --- in the promo shots.

And I'm pretty sure I said that I'd be buying the Creature and Dracula kits, I just hope that there aren't any problems with them.

Now do something to relax. Go build a model kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> Not looking for an argument.
> 
> The Frankenstein kit wasn't as good as the Bride kit and the Bride kit had a base that wasn't deep enough. It was creatively posed in the promo shots to hide the fact. Didn't buy the Frankenstein kit because the Karloff likeness was absent and I sculpted a base for the Bride kit myself. Moebius knew that the base wasn't right and was selling the replacement base before the kit itself was even available. I didn't buy The Mummy because the figure wasn't in scale with the sarcophagus.
> 
> ...


We agree on far more than we dissagree on! :thumbsup: I am building a kit, "Daleks Take Manhattan", unfortunatly one sheet from the instruction book was overlooked in production so 4 pages are missing.............so the build to relax are conflicting on this one. Glad I know what they look like after 35+ years watching the show!! Build on my friend.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Gotcha', RSN. When are you going to show us The Daleks?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> Gotcha', RSN. When are you going to show us The Daleks?


Slow going, but I would say the Daleks are about 75% done, then I have the base to do. Maybe a 2 weeks tops. I will post in the Sci-Fi Modeling Forum.


----------

